# Rain killed my speedometer



## Daytona_BMW (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey.. I just got a 1997 740il, and i love the car.

But today while driving, a HEAVY rain shower hit town, and i was stuck having to dodge deep water puddles  Suddenly the speedometer stopped, and the energy control beneath the odometer. At the same time, the power steering got harder to turn, and the check engine lamp turned on..

Any idea? I have the car in the garage to dry, but something needs to be done so it don't happen again.. :dunno:


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Check your engine belts. You may have one loose or off.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

As Terry says above: Check your belts...and while you are under the car, look to see if the plastic lower engine shroud is off. This shroud protects your engine from incidents such as these by diverting water (and other debris) away from the (very) sensitive area at the bottom of the engine. Get one from a junk yard or from a 'parted out' car if you can. Once everything dries out, you should be all right.

jake


----------



## Daytona_BMW (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh no.. The speedometer still doesn't work.. Where is the sensor for the speedometer?


----------



## Daytona_BMW (Dec 31, 2008)

Please anybody.. Where is the speedometer sensor located? I am going to work tomorrow, and i don't want to go down the highway without the speedometer working. I have read something about the ABS sensor on the right rear is the speedometer sensor too, but i find that hard to believe. 

So please.. As soon as possible..


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

If it is the same as earlier BMWs it is located on the back side of the differential. Should be the only thing electrical there.


----------



## Daytona_BMW (Dec 31, 2008)

Everything worked out today.

I replaced all the ABS speed sensors today, and they were nasty to say it the least. Corroded all the way through some places.
So now finally i am a happy camper.. Now just off to extinguish the airbag lamp, fix pixels in dashboard, and the driver seat electrical adjustments, and i have a 100% mint 740il..

I'm getting there...


----------



## BLACK7 (Feb 26, 2009)

This happened to me in my 96' after hitting water. All I did was drive the car around for a while and I guess it just "fixed" itself. One day, a few weeks later, I got in, started it up, and everything worked. Thank-god the car fairy was on my side that time.:angel:


----------

